
Emacs X Window Manager - DyingAdonis
https://github.com/ch11ng/exwm
======
kjhughes
There are screenshots on the wiki:
[https://github.com/ch11ng/exwm/wiki](https://github.com/ch11ng/exwm/wiki)

------
webkike
In all honestly this is all I've ever wanted out of a window manager.

~~~
bentcorner
I've used Ratpoison in the past which seemed like a decent tiling WM. I don't
have a ton of experience with it but the little I tried seemed to work as
expected.

~~~
mbrock
I've been using Ratpoison since like 2005 or something. Pause for a few years
while I was using OS X, and then I'd just put everything in fullscreen or on
different workspaces. The tiling stuff in Ratpoison works well enough, but
it's not super sophisticated and personally I almost never use it except when
I'm like transcribing something. I'm using Ratpoison on a high-DPI laptop
right now, I just upped my DPI and use huge fonts and everything's in
fullscreen. It's lovely!

------
davexunit
Awesome hack. I really need to try this sometime. I spent almost all of my
digital life in Emacs anyway, so this could work out very well for my
workflow.

~~~
ORioN63
browser?

~~~
na85
[http://emacswiki.org/emacs/CategoryWebBrowser](http://emacswiki.org/emacs/CategoryWebBrowser)

------
michaelhoffman
I would love to run this. I'm a bit worried that there is only a "certain
degree of concurrency" promised in the XELB library it's built on. Seems like
there would be many ways for this to get blocked. `list-packages` might stall
my whole system, not just Emacs.

------
guessbest
This reminds me of SXEmacs :
[http://www.sxemacs.org/](http://www.sxemacs.org/)

------
jevgeni
Sweet baby Jesus, it has happened.

[http://www.catb.org/jargon/html/Z/Zawinskis-
Law.html](http://www.catb.org/jargon/html/Z/Zawinskis-Law.html)

~~~
calpaterson
Emacs long ago (decades) expanded to read mail. There are probably multiple
mail clients in GNU emacs now

~~~
philjackson
I've gone from Gnus to Wanderlust finally settling on mu4e. The first two were
probably more a gimmick where mu4e actually enables me to get things done.

~~~
asjo
One of those "gimmicks" has been working great for me the past 20+ years...

~~~
philjackson
Yea, sorry, I should have said gimmick "for me" \- they're all excellent
applications, it's just that mu4e happened to be the one that better suited my
situation.

------
kevin_thibedeau
Take that xemacs, all stuck inside your managed window.

------
merraksh
Another Emacs-based window manager
([http://www.howardism.org/Technical/Emacs/new-window-
manager....](http://www.howardism.org/Technical/Emacs/new-window-
manager.html)) was featured on HN about 6 months ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8922359](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8922359)

------
JulianMorrison
Needs a text editor. Has anyone ported Vi?

~~~
JupiterMoon
Yes. Evil mode.

NB I'm not condoning editor warring. Just pointing out that one can use
arguably the best bit of vi/vim in emacs (the keybindings).

------
chjj
I thought emacs already had an X11 window manager built-in.

In all seriousness, this is pretty cool, and it uses libxcb. Nice.

------
zarkone
related: elisp x11 (in russian, but with screenshot):
[https://www.linux.org.ru/gallery/screenshots/7805904](https://www.linux.org.ru/gallery/screenshots/7805904)

------
seba_dos1
Will have to try it on my mobile phone together with fso-el :)
[https://github.com/paulfertser/fso-
el/wiki](https://github.com/paulfertser/fso-el/wiki)

------
adultSwim
Emacs is a great operating system, lacking only a decent editor :-P

~~~
chousuke
Not anymore:
[https://github.com/syl20bnr/spacemacs](https://github.com/syl20bnr/spacemacs)

Seriously though, this joke has unbeliveable staying power, despite being
almost as old as emacs itself.

------
vander_elst
emacs is a great operating system, it lacks a good editor though

~~~
broodbucket

        M-x recycle-joke

------
znpy
...wow. I might just get off The bed and try it right now.

------
DonHopkins
Does M-< C-@ M-> C-W delete all your windows?

~~~
mhurron
See a doctor, you may be having a seizure.

~~~
gpvos

      M-x doctor

~~~
DonHopkins
RMS -vs- Doctor, on the evils of Natalism

[http://www.art.net/~hopkins/Don/text/rms-vs-
doctor.html](http://www.art.net/~hopkins/Don/text/rms-vs-doctor.html)

------
emacs27
Very impressive and very useful for certain Emacs workflows.

Also, something tells me the creator of this project and its users won't feel
the need to spam HN and r/programming with regular updates on the progress of
the project in an attempt to raise the profile of the language it was written
in--unlike what we saw with a certain other tiling window manager a few years
back.

~~~
emacs27
In fact, there is already a Lisp (Common, not Emacs) tiling WM called StumpWM.

If you haven't heard of it yet, it's partly because the Lisp community isn't
so embarrassingly insecure and desperate for anything they can pass off as a
"killer app" (see Macsyma or Emacs itself) that they feel compelled to shove
it down everyone's throat.

~~~
TurboHaskal
And that's exactly why Common Lisp is fading into obscurity while the
"embarrassingly insecure" Clojure community is making the language take over.

~~~
yenda
The sad truth

